# Two Steps from Hell - Flight of the Silverbird - OMG!



## PeterKorcek (Jul 8, 2015)

Finally, after a while I heard something epic epic again. Don't know if you know this song, but everyone interested in epic music should give it a listen. Currently listening to it for 10th time in row. Amazing use of instruments - good old masters know how to do it.


----------



## Rv5 (Jul 8, 2015)

Loving this sooooo much. Thomas Bergersen .... incredible man


----------



## Farkle (Jul 8, 2015)

Rv5 said:


> Loving this sooooo much. Thomas Bergersen .... incredible man


This is absolutely fantastic, larger than life, and excellently written and orchestrated. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## thov72 (Jul 8, 2015)

To be a bit ironic:
for me there is a big difference listening to this from the "epic" / orchestration perspective or from the creative / compositional perspective. The piece sounds good, is very well orchestrated, though when analyzing it a bit:

1 The theme is about 30s, pretty repetitive in itself.
2 repeated a minor third up em>gm
3 strings/brass/percussion interlude
5 repeated a second up
6 repeated another second up
7 interlude with electric guitars n sh*t
8 repeated again in em
9 interlude, heavily distorted stuff
10 finish off with some heavy drum stuff.
Might have gotten something not completely right, only listened 3 times...
So:
start gently, with sort of folk instruments, peaceful atmosphere.
slowly build up, add strings brass percussion choir distorted guitars, etc

That means you have to be able to 
1 write a nice melody, about 30s long.
2 repeat it over and over and over again. Maybe find an orchestrator  for this part
3 find a publisher and become famous.

I think I have over a hundred melodies like that on my computer. Anyone interested in doing the sampling/orchestrating/finding a publisher part? We could share the revenue. I´d say 50% ??


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jul 8, 2015)

You got the outline thov  I believe many of us have great melodies and build-ups in our heads and in some parts in our computers as well... it is just there is only one Thomas B


----------



## DMarr82 (Jul 8, 2015)

This peice is good, but absolutely not in any way "OMG" worthy.
I am quite surprised actually, at how easily people are impressed. The work done here is indeed good - in fact, much better than I can do. But it is in no way unique, and it just doesn't have that "vib" to me. But, to each his own, I guess.


----------



## kaiyoti (Jul 8, 2015)

It's great, but I have to point out that it's got a touch of Kung Fu Panda soundtrack. I mean aside from the pentatonic nature, some of the instrumentations sounds similar to the Kung Fu Panda style. But nothing wrong with that


----------



## tokatila (Jul 9, 2015)

TJ is a golden standard for me. Everytime I check out a piano reductions for mining harmonies and song structure, I get surprised of the harmonic simplicity. Then I'm even more amazed of his ability to create fresh tunes out of very-well known chord progressions. And damn those orchestrations, who did he study to learn those? :D

ps. I would kill someone to see some conductor scores of his tunes. So Thomas if you are reading this and you have somebody you need to get disposed of...


----------



## sin(x) (Jul 9, 2015)

I generally find TJ's pieces on his solo albums much, _much_ more enjoyable than his 2SFH stuff. They're more cohesive and have a more satisfying flow… and more importantly, they keep the balls-to-the-wall, oh-shit-everything's-on-fire tutti passages relatively sparse (well, relative to the trailer pieces anyway) so they actually count when they happen.

Not a slam at the 2SFH stuff, it's trailer music after all – it's designed to grab you by the balls within 30 seconds and leave you in an exhausted puddle after 2 minutes, not for enjoyable continuous listening.


----------



## jcs88 (Jul 9, 2015)

thov72 said:


> To be a bit ironic:
> for me there is a big difference listening to this from the "epic" / orchestration perspective or from the creative / compositional perspective. The piece sounds good, is very well orchestrated, though when analyzing it a bit:
> 
> 1 The theme is about 30s, pretty repetitive in itself.
> ...




Maybe its time for you to succeed TSFH then? If it's so easy, why aren't you hugely successful?


----------



## TGV (Jul 9, 2015)

thov72 said:


> 30s ... slowly build up, add strings brass percussion choir distorted guitars, etc


30 seconds? That wouldn't be 16 bars in common time at ±120bpm by any chance?


----------



## Anders Wall (Jul 9, 2015)

Not sure how legit this is, but anyways...
First link on google - "thomas bergensson score"
I even misspelled his name (sorry 'bout that 

https://musescore.com/groups/two-steps-from-hell/sheetmusic


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 9, 2015)

jcs88 said:


> Maybe its time for you to succeed TSFH then? If it's so easy, why aren't you hugely successful?


Wait...it's not easy and Justin Bieber is famous because of the complexity of his music?
I'm confused.

Just cause someone analyses someone elses music and concludes it's somehow straightforward/simple does not mean that he can do it better. By that measure all music critics should be great composers.

I personally like some of TJ's other work more than this particular track, so I wouldn't pick it as a stand out track either.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 9, 2015)

I could, and in college had to, analyze Beethoven in a similar fashion. It did not make me a Beethoven. I am not into that kind of stuff much but nobody does it better than Nick and Thomas IMHO. It just goes to prove that a guy who can lift 200 lbs lifts 50 more easily than a guy who can only lift 50.


----------



## Matt Hawken (Jul 9, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> It just goes to prove that a guy who can lift 200 lbs lifts 50 more easily than a guy who can only lift 50.


That's actually one of the best analogies I've ever heard about this stuff! We all know that Thomas could write us all under the table if he wanted to. Fair play to him, he's chosen to make a career in trailer - one of the most lucrative markets if you play it right. It's the same in the world of pop. The people writing those songs are often pretty talented, they're just happy being commercial rather than pure art.

And this tune is more complicated than a lot of Beethoven (in my opinion! )


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jul 9, 2015)

From "OMG" I will take down a notch and classify them as "WOW" :-D 

Just kidding, of course it is not unique, but when listening to BattleCry album, it called to me immediately. There are other songs on the album and other pieces by Thomas that are deeper and more complex, but sometimes you are just happy for a new epic tune, thought I might share this for others that are like me, because I like this song a lot. I started listening to film music and trailers etc through 2SFH, so I might have lower threshold to be impressed by their songs :-D (even got 2SFH tattoo!)


----------

